# AEW Dynamite 11/2 thread - Four titles on the line



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's Monday and no Dynamite thread in sight, so I'll go ahead and start one.

Samoa Joe defends the ROH TV Title against Brian Cage in the latest match added to this week's Dynamite in Baltimore.

Full card:

*ROH World Title*: Chris Jericho (c) vs. 'a former ROH champion'
*ROH TV Title*: Samoa Joe (c) vs. Brian Cage
*All Atlantic Title*: Orange Cassidy (c) vs. Luchasaurus vs. Rey Fenix (winner gets a 'dream match' of his choosing Friday on Rampage)
*TBS Title*: Jade Cargill (c) vs. Marina Shafir
*AEW World Title Eliminator Match*: Jon Moxley vs. Lee Moriarty (if Moriarty wins he gets a title shot)
Darby Allin vs. Jay Lethal
Daddy Ass Birthday Bash
Britt Baker and Saraya sit down with Renee Paquette


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Wonder if Daddy Ass shows for his own birthday bash or if they keep him off TV given the Swerve angle from Rampage?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Poor Baltimore getting another pretty weak card.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If Luchasaurus wins, what dream match would he pick? I can imagine matches for the other guys but Luchasaurus is a man who thinks he is a dinosaur and is currently brainwashed by Christian Cage. Like there's a lot to unpack there and I don't think he would have a dream match in kayfabe


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Poor Baltimore getting another pretty weak card.


Sometimes the Dynamite episodes that look weak on paper end up being the most entertaining.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Poor Baltimore getting another pretty weak card.


Honestly not really. It isn't their strongest but aside from Cargill vs Shafir which will probably be awful, the card is pretty solid overall. Nothing special but pretty good for a TV card.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Joe vs Cage looks good, so does the Triple Threat. I'm guessing Jericho main events against the former ROH Champion.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Adding Joe/Cage makes it better, still not a fan of the ROH partnership though.

Mox being a fighting champion, love to see it. This reign is likely a transitional one but it doesn’t feel like one at all to me. I think the title defences have helped that.

Who’s Darby’s friend? Who’s Jericho’s opponent? What will MJF do? Acclaimed/SIOG continues, what’s Keith going to say about what Swerve did? Triple threat match will be a banger! Jade’s face turn continues. Renee/Britt/Saraya should be fun. What will The Firm do? BCC? FTR should be out for payback too on the Gunns.

So much going on and so many stories being told.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I’m up for a Brian Cage run as ROH TV champ


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> Poor Baltimore getting another pretty weak card.


You're confused with rampage


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Only Darby vs Lethal has my interest. I know Darby will likely win but least it seems promising of a match. The rest of the matches are very one sided and are very predictable.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Oh shit Daddy Ass Birthday Bash!! Gonna be a lot of scissoring going on.


----------



## Chandler Bing (4 mo ago)

Why the hell do you have four titles randomly on the line on a throwaway TV Episode


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Why can just about anybody get a shot at the world title?


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

On Chris Jericho's opponent, it's notable that last week they expanded the people Jericho was challenging to include any former RoH title holder, not just former world champions. Seemed like a strange choice. Why would he target midcarders?

Then you check who's a former RoH tag team champion but never won the singles title, someone who's an enemy of Chris Jericho's enemy, someone who has been in the news recently.

Colt Cabana


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Christ that looks horrendous. The poster looks like a local Indie company who's hired a bunch of ex WWE veterans.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> If Luchasaurus wins, what dream match would he pick? I can imagine matches for the other guys but Luchasaurus is a man who thinks he is a dinosaur and is currently brainwashed by Christian Cage. Like there's a lot to unpack there and I don't think he would have a dream match in kayfabe


His dream match is whatever Christian tells him it is


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

One Shed said:


> His dream match is whatever Christian tells him it is


Unironically. If Lucha wins, his dream match better be Lucha vs. Marko Stunt. He dreams of squashing him.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> Unironically. If Lucha wins, his dream match better be Lucha vs. Marko Stunt. He dreams of squashing him.


We never did find out what Christian meant when he said "remember what happened to Marko." I just assumed Keith Lee ate him on his first day there.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The dream match stipulation is extremely stupid by the way


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

One Shed said:


> We never did find out what Christian meant when he said "remember what happened to Marko." I just assumed Keith Lee ate him on his first day there.


It's obvious that Marko became Christian's left hand of annihilation.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Seems like a wrestling matches heavy show. Was expecting more storyheavy episode considering FG is 3 weeks away. 

Triple threat for All Atlantic shot looks promising. Darby vs Jay will be great. More acclaimed segments is always good I'm kind of pleasantly surprised Tony isn't letting this go cold like he always does with the companies hottest acts. 

Hopefully something more about Elite.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The All-Atlantic match on Rampage is going to be this long awaited and previously cancelled match, I can feel it in my bones...


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

God Movement said:


> Why can just about anybody get a shot at the world title?


It isn't a title shot, it is a title eliminator. Beat the champ, earn a future shot.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Scuba Steve said:


> It isn't a title shot, it is a title eliminator. Beat the champ, earn a future shot.



It's still stupid. 


Ya know cause ya have a ranking system...





I'm not doing this again lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it makes sense for Moxley to wrestle Lee Moriarty because The Firm attacked Mox last week but it is a little weird to advertise it as a title eliminator


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> It's still stupid.
> 
> 
> Ya know cause ya have a ranking system...


The rankings have been on hiatus since August now, hence never getting referenced on TV anymore. Everything is now at the matchmaker's discretion and a loose number one contendership system.









AEW | All Elite Wrestling Rankings | Official Website


View The Latest All Elite Wrestling (AEW) Rankings For Men's, Women's, and Tag Team Divisions Rankings. Updated Every Wednesday.




www.allelitewrestling.com













Tony Khan ‘Re-Evaluating’ AEW Rankings System


AEW President Tony Khan has revealed that he is "re-evaluating" the rankings system the company has used since its beginnings in 2019.




itrwrestling.com


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> It's still stupid.
> 
> 
> Ya know cause ya have a ranking system...
> ...


Except they haven't really used the ranking system since All Out. 



Geeee said:


> I think it makes sense for Moxley to wrestle Lee Moriarty because The Firm attacked Mox last week but it is a little weird to advertise it as a title eliminator


But Mox is currently the Champ. Anyone who wrestles the Champ that hasn't earned a shot should gain a title shot if they beat the Champ. So it makes sense for all his non title singles matches to essentially be Title Eliminators.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> The rankings have been on hiatus since August now, hence never getting referenced on TV anymore. Everything is now at the matchmaker's discretion and a loose number one contendership system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh so they finally realized how stupid that was for a weekly pro wrestling show. Well thats a positive.


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

moxley vs moritarty who the fuck wants to see that ?? darby vs jay lethal already been done before. jade vs marina is gonna be a car crash.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

hybrid92_ said:


> moxley vs moritarty who the fuck wants to see that ?? darby vs jay lethal already been done before. jade vs marina is gonna be a car crash.


FFS 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

I am demanding a new Elite video package tomorrow night.


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

I live in Baltimore


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Geeee said:


> If Luchasaurus wins, what dream match would he pick? I can imagine matches for the other guys but Luchasaurus is a man who thinks he is a dinosaur and is currently brainwashed by Christian Cage. Like there's a lot to unpack there and I don't think he would have a dream match in kayfabe


Obviously vs Tyrus The Funkasaurus.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

well nvm


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

CivilMan61 said:


> I live in Baltimore


Where's Wallace!?


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Aedubya said:


> Where's Wallace!?


Top floor of a project building. That's where he usually be!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

It’s on at midnight instead of 1am yay


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Rumor is Roderick Strongs contract expired in NXT. Time for another game changer.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Rumor is Roderick Strongs contract expired in NXT. Time for another game changer.


He isn't needed in AEW but would be a good veteran hand for ROH if or when they do indeed have a TV deal of sorts worked out.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Rumor is Roderick Strongs contract expired in NXT.* Time for another game changer.*


Time for another ROH champ to put over Jericho


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Is Mike Tyson gonna advertise that he is featuring at all? I don't think he has ever publicised his AEW appearances before 

Opportunity wasted


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

So Bryan Alvarez on Wrestling Observer Live said that something is happening tonight that will be talked about on Twitter


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> So Bryan Alvarez on Wrestling Observer Live said that something is happening tonight that will be talked about on Twitter


Chris Jericho's opponent is CM Punk confirmed!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587889448385187842


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

It's obviously The Elite's return.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Saraya in a 3 way backstage? I'm in! 

Oh not that kind? Will watch anyway.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd wait until Full Gear to bring back the Elite at this point.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Eh, I think the Elite should be advertised for Full Gear in advance so that they can get as much buzz to the ppv as possible.

I'd rather they return before Full Gear, and face Death Triangle for the AEW World Trios titles on the ppv.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Elite returning is the biggest realistic thing they can do.

Adam Cole's return is probably next.

House of Black's return doesn't feel like something that 'will get everyone talking' but could happen soon.

Okada was not on New Japan's show earlier, nor is he booked on their current Battle Autumn tour until November 5th. With Full Gear not conflicting with any NJPW show, they could book a dream match like Okada vs. Danielson (who Okada said he had wanted to face at Forbidden Door) to spruce up the PPV.

There are no free agents who would create any huge buzz right now, assuming Sasha Banks is returning to WWE in time.

The 1000/1 shot: Punk swallowed his pride, sat down with Kenny, the Bucks and TK, and is returning.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Let’s fucking go!

Need to see more matches announced/confirmed for Full Gear tonight.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> The Elite returning is the biggest realistic thing they can do.
> 
> Adam Cole's return is probably next.
> 
> ...


Another out of the box possibility could be a returning Nigel Mcguinness but maybe not to wrestle Jericho tonight but to challenge him post match for the title shot at FG or FB. 

Though I don't feel like that would be "big" for anyone other than fans of RoH.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

LMAO If its house of black I am done


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> LMAO If its house of black I am done


Why? It's not Tony/AEW hyping that up as "big", if that's what it is.

If you're "done" it should be because of the overall terrible quality of the show recently, not because House of Black return.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> Why? It's not Tony/AEW hyping that up as "big", if that's what it is.


I actually think its going to be something good since he's not hyping it up lol 

I was just speaking in general I hope it's not them because they bore me


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> Why? It's not Tony/AEW hyping that up as "big", if that's what it is.
> 
> If you're "done" it should be because of the overall terrible quality of the show recently, not because House of Black return.


Terrible quality? 

It’s been the best wrestling show since 2019, even on their “worst” episodes. Come at me bro.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Terrible quality?
> 
> It’s been the best wrestling show since 2019, even on their “worst” episodes. Come at me bro.


Low bar.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

rich110991 said:


> Terrible quality?
> 
> It’s been the best wrestling show since 2019, even on their “worst” episodes. Come at me bro.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> Terrible quality?
> 
> *It’s been the best wrestling show since 2019, even on their “worst” episodes.* Come at me bro.


These are undisputed facts btw


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> These are undisputed facts btw


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587889448385187842


Something big is happening tonight???? 

Big Swole making her return confirmed.

It's obvious and self-explanatory.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> Something big is happening tonight????
> 
> Big Swole making her return confirmed.
> 
> It's obvious and self-explanatory.


You would find a way to defend it forrsure if it was her


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

rich110991 said:


> Terrible quality?
> 
> It’s been the best wrestling show since 2019, even on their “worst” episodes. Come at me bro.


It's been mostly dog shit for the last 6 months. Prior to that I would absolutely agree with you.

I'm not some AEW hater. I defended and thoroughly enjoyed the show for a long, long time, but the last 6 months have been a messy, horrible, directionless slog.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> You would find a way to defend it forrsure if it was her


I actually don't like her at all, so I wouldn't be thrilled in this case 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> I actually don't like her at all, so I wouldn't be thrilled in this case 😂


Whew I still have hope for you then buddy lmao


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> It's been mostly dog shit for the last 6 months. Prior to that I would absolutely agree with you.
> 
> I'm not some AEW hater. I defended and thoroughly enjoyed the show for a long, long time, but the last 6 months have been a messy, horrible, directionless slog.


It’s fine, I understand it’s just my opinion and that it’s subjective. I can’t remember every show for the last 6 months specifically, but I really enjoyed last week’s show and I’m excited for tonight’s, like I am every week.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Just finished watching a comedy with Jericho in it called Terrifier 2. Now onto the serious world of Sports Entertainment.


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

AEW time !


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Hard pass.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Brian Cage is shit!!

I’m here!!!

I hope we see Adam BAY BAY Cole and Matt Jackson 🥰 

Maybe Jericho vs Punk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

the way they setup the stage set and venue for the smaller crowd actually looks better.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The hell was that?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587955382386843648


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

My body is ready


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Nice pop for Darby!

Long shot but maybe a Sting heel turn is the “big thing” possibly happening.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Go Darby!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> Brian Cage is shit!!
> 
> I’m here!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I kinda wanna see Satnam Singh make his singles debut against Darby


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

They showed Darby’s last win over Lethal. Therefore, they may have Lethal win tonight via interference from Khali Redux


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Love Lethal but man, I wish Sonjay would piss off. He's the wrong type of annoying pipsqueak manager.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Can’t wait for Jade vs Marina

Said no one.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that was one time where I'd have liked a camera angle change. Kinda missed the german on the static angle


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Nice to see the crowd hot for Darby, just like I am


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

redban said:


> They showed Darby’s last win over Lethal. Therefore, they may have Lethal win tonight via interference from Khali Redux


A lot of Darby feuds follow the 1-1 formula with Darby winning the rubber match, so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> Can’t wait for Jade vs Marina
> 
> Said no one.


It is the potential meme generator we desperately need though.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Eastwood said:


> Can’t wait for Jade vs Marina
> 
> Said no one.


I love Jade and it’s probably just a squash match. I want to see her continued face turn


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Geeee said:


> I kinda wanna see Satnam Singh make his singles debut against Darby


He prolly wrestles like a poor man great Khali


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

rich110991 said:


> I love Jade and it’s probably just a squash match. I want to see her continued face turn


I’m a Jade fan, but, Marina sucks ass, I’m not interested in watching her again.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

God damn, that landing was a near miss.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

rich110991 said:


> Nice pop for Darby!
> 
> Long shot but maybe a Sting heel turn is the “big thing” possibly happening.


I would actually love that


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Lethal almost killed Darby during the break.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jesus Darby almost died there


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Eastwood said:


> Can’t wait for Jade vs Marina
> 
> Said no one.


Better hope AEW superstars don't see you say this lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Darby jumps off cliffs and shit, he’ll be fine lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lethal with the joshi bridge. Very cute


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

theshape31 said:


> Lethal almost killed Darby during the break.


I really don’t think he did. Darby controlled the last bit of the fall and made it look sick.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Jay needs hair again and black machismo back.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Damn, this crowd is on fire.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Better hope AEW superstars don't see you say this lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Who knows Darby's weak points besides Sting? House of Black?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

god damn Jeff Farmer


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Ballsy. Stupid but ballsy.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

sting heel turn coming please


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Why is Singh being throw out. It was Darby that bounced off him like a ball.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

NWO Sting!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

It's fake STING!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

YES JAY WINS!!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Who is it!!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just another loss for Darby no big deal 


_internal screaming_


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I think this will lead to sting heel turn though. We need story for him and more than generic sidekick


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This n*gga Darby been stuck with the Sting albatross and now losing to fucking Jay Lethal lol.

This is shit booking


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Who???


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

a wild slapnuts appears


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Who?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yawn


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Who the hell is Cole Carter???????????


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The chosen one!


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

What makes less noise than a popcorn fart ? That’s what the reaction was for Cole Karter. I didn’t even know who he was. Thought it was gonna be a Darbys brother angle or something


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JEFF JARRETT


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

What the fuck? Who?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wtf hahahahahahaha.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL did they seriously have some unknown job guy dress up in a mask to hide his identify for a big reveal?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Meh. Bring back Omega.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA!!! 

Oh wait wrong company LMAOOOO 

You can't make this shit up


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This story feels very TNA. Maybe jeff is also hired to book. I will take any fucking creative over Tonys generic shit.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Lmfao no reaction, fuck the factory.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Alright, I'm done with AEW. I turned off my TV. Fuck signing Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Darby gonna job to JJ now?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm here for Jeff Jarrett being a top heel in AEW. Looks to be in great shape.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Ain't he great!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Jeff Jarrett is one of the best heels of all time.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

ANOTHER STABLE BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Double J! This is very random but surprising lol Darby having a rough night


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Let the 2 year JJ reign of terror begin


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Jeff Jarrett? Tony seriously trying to remake WCW, doing all their angles, random heel and face turns, random assaults, goofy stipulations, this guy needs to be stopped.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I’m all for Jeff Jarrett. On camera, but especially behind the camera.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TNA! TNA! TNA!!!!


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

AEW X GFW lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

So is this the something big that suppose to happen tonight?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Bro Jeff is in good shape what the fuck.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I watched Jeff Jarrett's match in GCW and I don't think he took any bumps. Poor Darby gonna have to work double usual


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The fuck??


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

lol @ Darby bracing for that guitar shot half an hour before Double J swung


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

So AEW picked up Jarrett because HHH kicked him to the curb haha


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Next fake Sting needs to be Dixie.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jarrett looking good. Is he still capable of wrestling?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah Jeff is in good shape


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

A WILD SLAPNUTS APPEARED!! 😂😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> TNA! TNA! TNA!!!!


Run ins, ref bumps and Russo incoming


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Correction: this crowd was on fire.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Left an IMPACT?!?!?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look another goofy stable full of random guys that make no sense together, yay....Fuck this company. I wish MJF would leave so i could stop watching all together.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TNA theme too lol


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

that segment and match was pretty good. The only bad part was the silly big reveal for this tucking nobody


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

DRose1994 said:


> I’m all for Jeff Jarrett. On camera, but especially behind the camera.


This


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I did not miss that theme song though.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Damn, Jarrett got some bangin’ music too


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587962124298493952


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Double J !


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*He broke 6000 guitars, and never drew a dime...*


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice to see Jarret old school slapnuts


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587962336404307968


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

I’m already tuning out. Just leaving the show on in the background.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


>


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who's ready for a Jeff Jarrett title run in 2023?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

One Shed said:


> I did not miss that theme song though.


haha I immediately flashed back to 2004 TNA


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JJ's entrance in Flair's last match was classic Memphis heel shit, winding up the fans. He's in good shape but I'd prefer to see him as a manager than wrestler. Could be have been hired in a double role aka as a producer too? He has a ton of experience producing wrestling shows.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ok even the video packages feel different. Someone has clearly been hired to do more work on creating a vision for aew.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587962469737283585


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587962336404307968


We’ll, having into account that Christian’s debut was hyped as the second coming of Christ…


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

I wanna see Saraya!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

RIP TO DEATH TRIANGLE


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Delete the Elite


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

LOL Jarrett in AEW. This company is going down the shitter.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587962469737283585


The Jack of all trades or Jeff. 😂


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Is that Cole Carter from The Factory? 

No that´s Cole Carter, son of Dixie Carter. 

...but damn Jeff Jarrett is in better shape today than he was 25 years ago.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Why do I have a feeling Tony will buy Impact and then merge it with ROH?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuck yes Death Triangle vs The Elite at Full Gear confirmed after that 🔥


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YES!!!!

We're getting MORE of Kenny Omega and the Young Bucks on TV!!!! 

Give us Death Triangle vs The Elite (for the AEW World Trios titles) at Full Gear.

It's what the wrestling fans want!


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Washed up Jeff Jarrett is the big surprise LMAO!!

Fucking hell TK the mark signing this washed up clown what next!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Elite & Death Triangle at Full Gear?


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I like these Elite elimination videos.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I don’t understand bringing in JJ but ok!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Matt wooooo!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sting and Jeff Jarrett sucking the life out Darby


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ElTerrible said:


> Is that Cole Carter from The Factory?
> 
> No that´s Cole Carter, son of Dixie Carter.
> 
> ...but damn Jeff Jarrett is in better shape today than he was 25 years ago.


they should just run with this LOL


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

All Elderly Wrestling.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

You can't delete the Elite.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

omaroo said:


> Washed up Jeff Jarrett is the big surprise LMAO!!
> 
> Fucking hell TK the mark signing this washed up clown what next!


Yeah the shows over right? Oh wait it's not even 30 minutes in sit the fuck down smooth brain


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587963651633385472


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Another “delete the Elite” video. So no Kenny tonight either.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

AEW losing it’s identity a little more yet again by adding Jarrett to the mix. Company is heading in the wrong direction.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Outside of Braun and Bray, Jeff Jarrett is significantlly better than all of the wrestlers HHH recently brought back.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ambrose really selling that beatdown from last week......lmao


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

rich110991 said:


> I don’t understand bringing in JJ but ok!


hes likely doing back stage stuff


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Moxley!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587962469737283585


"My name's Jeff and I've been everywhere! But there's one problem. Everybody still _thinks_ that I absolutely _suck_."


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Victor Chaos said:


> Outside of Braun and Bray, Jeff Jarrett is significantlly better than all of the wrestlers HHH recently brought back.


Bed time bud


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

This is the most fucking pointless match of all time. Just bizarre.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lee Moriarty has leaned up a bit. Was a bit doughy before.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Jeff jarrett merch wad everywhere in 2000 you guys just have bad memories


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Yeah the shows over right? Oh wait it's not even 30 minutes in sit the fuck down smooth brain


Just an opinion dont get your panties in a twist!

IF you think anything else is "bigger" than Jarrett for the remainder of the show good luck with that


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The cho cho chosen one!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587963651633385472


Kenny are you ok? Kenny are you ok? Are you ok, Kenny?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Boldgerg said:


> This is the most fucking pointless match of all time. Just bizarre.


it gives good exposure to Moriarity, and it advances the The Firm vs MJF / Mox angle


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

I wanna see MJF


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dean Ambrose vs Shelton Benjamin rn 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

weather you hate jeff on screen hes insanely helpful back stage. The guy has a lot of insight of the business and aew badly needs it. Tony has no fucking clue what hes doing . Hes great at running a business from a business side but every company needs a creative vision. tony is not creative at all


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This match has Firm beatdown => MJF run in written all over it.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

redban said:


> it gives good exposure to Moriarity, and it advances the The Firm vs MJF / Mox angle


Jobbers don't need "good exposure".


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> AEW losing it’s identity a little more yet again by adding Jarrett to the mix. Company is heading in the wrong direction.


surprise debut. new random faction. Isn't this cliche AEW?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Them bringing in Jarrett reminds me when WWE or even TNA brought in Eric Bischoff...They just wanted a known name


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> Jobbers don't need "good exposure".


Not to mention the green haired one lmao


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

This dude has green hair how do I take him seriously.


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Wish Ryback would come back.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Adapting said:


> This dude has green hair how do I take him seriously.


When you order Shelton Benjamin off Wish.com


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony Khan is cooked as a booker. Fresh out of what little ideas he had and he's run through all of his matches.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow, crowd is dead. Can you blame them? Dude looks like he fell out of The Joker's ass.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Them bringing in Jarrett reminds me when WWE or even TNA brought in Eric Bischoff...They just wanted a known name


Dixie Carter is All Elite


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

CivilMan61 said:


> Wish Ryback would come back.


He might think this guy is a salad and eat him. FEED HIM MORE.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

we need Karen to come in.Shes an amazing heel


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

One Shed said:


> Wow, crowd is dead. Can you blame them? Dude looks like he fell out of The Joker's ass.


there’s also only 2500 people there


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

CivilMan61 said:


> Wish Ryback would come back.


O


CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Dixie Carter is All Elite


Shes coming with D lo brown and the ACES OF EIGHTS baby!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

CM Punk style clothesline. He's coming back confirmed!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Adapting said:


> He might think this guy is a salad and eat him. FEED HIM MORE.


Now his outfit makes sense. Dressing as a salad to avoid Keith Lee.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

CivilMan61 said:


> Wish Ryback would come back.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is it too late for AEW to take Punk off the Fight Forever cover? It's going to be very awkward.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

One Shed said:


> Wow, crowd is dead. Can you blame them? Dude looks like he fell out of The Joker's ass.


Not to mention everyone under 25 had no idea who tf the guy was with the cowboy hat on lmao


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> there’s also only 2500 people there


and yet the setup looks better and the energy is better than some bigger crowds


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Not to mention everyone under 25 had no idea who tf the guy was with the cowboy hat on lmao


bro majority of aew fans are mid 30s to 40s


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> O
> 
> Shes coming with D lo brown and the ACES OF EIGHTS baby!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Why is Moxley going this long and struggling this much with this fucking useless jobber?

Can anyone ever just get a decisive, quick win?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> bro majority of aew fans are mid 30s to 40s


WHOA but the Demo rating bro!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This show is awful, I'm sorry. At least 2000 Thunder had a ton of star power and good undercard workers. This show is a mess.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Someone in the crowd is more over than the world champion.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Why is Moxley going this long and struggling this much with this fucking useless jobber?
> 
> Can anyone ever just get a decisive, quick win?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


God that was amazing. I remember how each reveal got worse LMAO


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Moriarty is slick as fuck.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The commentary said "Boner City Stretch" 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Will Tony EVER learn that when EVERYONE has competitive matches with your top guys, no one stands out?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ethan Page getting skyrocket treatment with his beatdowns of Mox and MJF.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ethan Paige and Big Cass are the only ones worth pushing in the firm


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Saraya !!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jon Moxley for like the 30th time this year delivers yet another TV banger 👏


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> I really don’t think he did. Darby controlled the last bit of the fall and made it look sick.


It looked like Darby didn’t have enough momentum to completely flip forward, but I couldn’t tell why it happened. I’m not attempting to put the blame on anyone, but was really just making a half-serious comment.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Paige is like yes I bet AEW is desperate enough to let me wrestle with my fragile spine


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Saraya is getting some sort of weird American twang to her accent.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I don't care about Serena


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587967481444012034


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I wonder if warner is picking up a show for roh


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> Jon Moxley for like the 30th time this year delivers yet another TV banger 👏


Against a jobber. Sorry but he shouldn't get push to the limit against guys like that


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

They referred to Joe vs Cage as the main event. So ROH’s title will headline again. Maybe Cage can win tonight though?


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

One more doctor? Hmmm


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

One Shed said:


> Will Tony EVER learn that when you have EVERYONE has competitive matches with your top guys, no one stands out?


He's a mark. His understanding of the business isn't very high, about as high as the average poster on this forum, perhaps even less.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

One more doctor to consult… hmmm…


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Moriarty is slick as fuck.


He's ok. Needs some signature moves


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

One more doctor to consult? I am going to guess she is going to "consult" with Brit.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587967484887539713


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Before he comes out, I'm predicting Minoru Suzuki as Jericho's opponent.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Will catch the rest of the show in the afternoon today now.

Really average show with nothing exciting happening which has become the norm and not worth staying up for either.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Someone in the crowd is more over than the world champion.


Lamar Jackson (Ravens QB) just walked in, wish I was there this is all happening like 20 min away from my house lol


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> God that was amazing. I remember how each reveal got worse LMAO


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Before he comes out, I'm predicting Minoru Suzuki as Jericho's opponent.




I think Jericho’s opponent will be Fallen Angel


----------



## Icerob24 (10 mo ago)

So instead of punk mjf we get the elite back?? I hope Cm Punk goes back to the wwe


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Low Ki apparently tore it up against Shingo Takagi in HOG over the weekend. Maybe it'll be him against Jericho.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Why Jeff is here

"Cole's got a gun!"


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The so very Straight Trio


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

its funny how he says the same amount of words as billy does and thats all he needs


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

✂✂✂✂✂✂✂✂✂✂✂✂✂✂✂✂✂✂✂✂✂✂✂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

all of the heels in AEW hate scissoring.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Scissor me daddy ass is honestly a cringe catch phrase.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Foam scissor fingers. Everything is right with the world!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Those foam scissors are going to make these guys bank!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Bro those scissor fingers are gonna fly off the shop lmao.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This feels like a 90s skit


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Woof woof


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'd laugh if they brought Bart Gunn or Chuck Palumbo out for a cameo.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 137368


Rihhhooooooooo


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Damn that's lame


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

All this scissoring really is just going to conjure Sid one week.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I’m just patiently waiting for Tony to sign Buff Bagwell.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> This feels like a 90s skit


In the best way possible.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Bowens is so comfortable on the mic.


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 21, 2020)

This segment is dope I don't even give a fuck.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Em i the only one that feels like this show was not booked by Tony.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Bowens is so comfortable on the mic.


I think he actually thinks Billy Gunn is his dad.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Two were upset you didn't go to the reunion! Tremendous.


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Adapting said:


> I think he actually thinks Billy Gunn is his dad.


They are not really his kids ?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Adoption?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I have to admit this is fucking funny.Im not even crazy about these guys.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man Bowens is getting really good on the mic


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Awww now Billy can have 2 kids he's proud of xD


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587970570683138053


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

His sons look like fucking losers, I’d picked the acclaimed over them, too.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Eastwood said:


> I’m just patiently waiting for Tony to sign Buff Bagwell.


Or Enzo lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587970837071659009


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FTR.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That pop for FTR let’s go Baltimore 🔥


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Big Cass’s involvement is kinda random?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shit, FTR wants all the belts....


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587971109382758401


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

FTR has like 15 belts but they want the ones that really matter.


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Prosper said:


> That pop for FTR let’s go Baltimore 🔥


I live in Baltimore sir. Do you also?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The AEW Tag Division is so damn fun


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> hes likely doing back stage stuff


Did he need to come on TV smash Darby with a guitar and cut a promo about filling body bags if he's going to be a frikkin' coach? No? Didn't think so. It obvious that even if he's going to be doing work backstage he's also going to be on screen which probably isn't necessary at this point in time.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hayter and Britt looking super cute.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

DRINKING IN THE GIFT OF JERICOCK


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

FUCK YEA!!!

DANIEL GARCIA is on TV!!! 

That's what the AEW audience wants


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

"I don't think Jericho's too happy they are singing"

Jericho definitely gets a hard-on every time the crowd sings Judas


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hope this isn’t a letdown.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Haha Jericho’s grin


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

did they cut to Lamar picking his nose?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol that football player has zero charisma to even be seen on screen


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lamar Jackson is like…my contract says no thanks.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Lol if Colt Cabana comes out


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Pffffffft hahahahahahahaahaha.

Fucking appalling.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

It is Punk!


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Maybe this would’ve meant something if he was presented as a joke associated with the dark order goofs..


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

LMAO This is corny and Colt acting like people care for him


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HAHAHA, Punk getting trolled.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

redban said:


> Lol if Colt Cabana comes out


Boom boom.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol Colt is back.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lame


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

LMFAOOO

BRING OUT PUNK


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂 this fucking company and this fucking guy Alvarez thinks this is suppose to get fans to freak out? Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

If that's not a sign Punk is gone idk what is


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm actually surprised about the pop lol 


At this point, this is a F U to Punk


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

All that buildup for Colt… wow.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Punk is probably fuming lmaooooo 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Genuinely utterly fucking tragic.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This must confirm punky is gone. I mean punky comes in and colt is gone, now hes back.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh my … it really is Colt Cabana!!

let this be a massive “screw you” to CM Asshole


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LMFAO TK twisting the knife 

Fuck you cm punk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587972556862136320


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I AM VERY HAPPY TO SEE THIS. LET'S GO COLT!!!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

AEW crowds really are the ultimate marks.

Fucking welcome back chants for Colt Cabana.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

'Welcome back' chants. Punk fuming at home.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Punk deserves this!


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Colt fucking Cabana lmao.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

It's CC Punk.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

He's fighting who?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I hope Punk goes back to the WWE now lmao


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> Genuinely utterly fucking tragic.


How many times do you wanna post basically the same thing? got to put you on ignore


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus Christ 

There are either plants in this crowd starting Colt chants or this crowd is a bunch of buffoons.


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

Kinda stupid have to he honest.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think that was what was supposed to happen but at least it looks like they fell relatively safely


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Odds of Punk returning to cost CC the match? LOL


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

CROWD LOVING COLT


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

When do you guys think the kids will return?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol that’s brutal, Punk will definitely not be back.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They keep doing the absolutely dumbest stuff to make 12 people chuckle slightly.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

CivilMan61 said:


> I live in Baltimore sir. Do you also?


I do!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I would piss myself if the fans started shouting kids to the elite


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cabana? That was a major botch! Lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> AEW crowds really are the ultimate marks.
> 
> Fucking welcome back chants for Colt Cabana.


So is this forum look at people at like they care for Colt now lmao


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

rich110991 said:


> How many times do you wanna post basically the same thing? got to put you on ignore


Oh... no... please don't... how will I cope?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Eastwood said:


> Jesus Christ
> 
> There are either plants in this crowd starting Colt chants or this crowd is a bunch of buffoons.


Colt's always been popular in front of ROH/AEW fans, tbh. It's the affable persona.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Prosper said:


> Lol that’s brutal, Punk will definitely not be back.


This is either a set up for a Punk/Cabana feud at some point (lmfao) or Tony really is a straight up asshole.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Eastwood said:


> Jesus Christ
> 
> There are either plants in this crowd starting Colt chants or this crowd is a bunch of buffoons.


I don't think Colt would normally get a reaction like this but there are obviously extenuating circumstances


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Colt sucks.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Colt's always been popular in front of ROH/AEW fans, tbh. It's the affable persona.


He was the Jobber in the Jobber group Dark order lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Can we just get BAY BAY already??


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

LOOK IN MY EYES
WHAT DO YOU SEE

COLT CABANA ON TVVVVV


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

ROH title matches. One is the main event. Old ROH guy beating Young AEW star. Only their second biggest homegrown talent. A prime example of losing interest in this promotion is on display tonight. A dead brand once again being made a priority over your brand. ROH titles getting twice the exposure of AEW titles. Ethan Page was the only good part about the first hour. Jeff Jarrett. Jade vs Maria. Hayter back to playing second fiddle to Britt. Show looks rough tonight.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Adam Page in the back cheering his boy on


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

FUNNY DONT DRAW MONEY. 😤


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I told you months ago everyone. You all got your answer tonight. The AEW product is going down the toilet. This show fucking stinks and you’re lying to yourself if you think this is good.


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Where is MJF ??


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

do all the refs have sparkly AEW logos or is it just Aubrey?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Eastwood said:


> Can we just get BAY BAY already??


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> He was the Jobber in the Jobber group Dark order lmao


Still got pops even then.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

And you know Jericho is loving this more than anyone since he wanted punk gone also


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Eastwood said:


> This is either a set up for a Punk/Cabana feud at some point (lmfao) or Tony really is a straight up asshole.


Lol yeah TK is taking shots, he made the right choice picking the Elite


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

Cabana sucks.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

So happy TK chose The Elite, Hangman included.


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

I wanna see Athena!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I just tuned in and wanted to see if Kenny is around but I get Colt Cabana…….











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Still got pops even then.


Show me these pops besides the one tonight due to obvious reasons


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I’m honestly not so familiar with Cabana’s in ring work, but he seems really good


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Man, bring out Punk.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Honestly this feels like a shark jumping moment. Definitely a chapter in the future "Rise and Fall of AEW" special.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Geez doesn’t even need the Judas Effect to beat Colt lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Wrestling needs characters with face paint like the Ultimate Warrior!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sorry to Colt fans but he probably won’t be booked on Dynamite ever again lol


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Hey. It's the expendable deadweight jobber that's rightful demotion put the company's biggest scandal into motion. Colt is still riding the Coattails of Punk cause he wouldn't be back on TV if he didn't roast him at the scrum.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Kind of stupid to have Cabana lose in his return match.


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

AEW bought ROH ??


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

is Danielson wearing Darby's pants?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson!


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Is it almost time for Blood and Guts?


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I hope Punk goes back to the WWE now lmao


Me too. It would be yet another example of Phil's never ending hypocrisy.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HELL YES!!!

WHEELER YUTA is STILL getting TV time!!! 

We're blessed tonight


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox having a smoke in the parking lot, didn't get the memo.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

WAIT WAIT…is Marina and Jade main eventing?!?!?!?!?!! Are they fucking insane? 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jay Trotter said:


> Hey. It's the expendable deadweight jobber that's rightful demotion put the company's biggest scandal into motion. Colt is still riding the Coattails of Punk cause he wouldn't be back on TV if he didn't roast him at the scrum.


Literally was used as a pawn lmao Tony like hey I know I sent you down to the wasteland but come back buddy


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Mr316 said:


> WAIT WAIT…is Marina and Jade main eventing?!?!?!?!?!! Are they fucking insane? 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


Samoa Joe vs Brian Cage


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> WAIT WAIT…is Marina and Jade main eventing?!?!?!?!?!! Are they fucking insane? 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


Samoa Joe vs Brian Cage


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

That was fucking terrible.

Penta saved me from changing the channel.

And the hope for Adam and/or Matt coming back 🥰


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Pac is like "I'm not saying tounmeed to use it.... but... you should use it."


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Hager still wearing his purple hat in the brawl. He'll do anything for that hat.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Samoa Joe vs Brian Cage


two guys that we barely ever see on Dynamite is main eventing… fuck this…


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> WAIT WAIT…is Marina and Jade main eventing?!?!?!?!?!! Are they fucking insane? 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Brian Cage who we saw 3 times in 2022 is main eventing Dynamite…I’m fucking done


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope they’re not breaking up Death Triangle anytime soon


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Props to Tony Khan sending a nice FU to CM Punk.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Pac is like, "Take this hammer like a gay lover in a mansion San Francisco and we'll get the authorities to cover up the rest."


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Swerve and Keith Lee are looking for Renee 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Mr316 said:


> two guys that we barely ever see on Dynamite is main eventing… fuck this…


joe doesn’t need to appear a lot before main eventing, as we all know him. And there’s a title on the line


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Really enjoying tonight’s episode


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Kane! 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK, piss break time.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Luchasaurus has Kane’s entrance amirite lolololol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Kane is All Elite! 😂


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Some people like to complain for nothing: This show is fine lol 

Compared to the last couple of weeks, there was NOTHING worth it except MJF


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Brian Cage who we saw 3 times in 2022 is main eventing Dynamite…I’m fucking done


You’re done every other week lol.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hope one of these 3 is a Miro fanboy


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Here's Jurassic Dork


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Kane vs Rey Mysterio vs Orange Cassidy 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

OC vs Suzuki on Rampage please.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

OC and Hook should have a feud over who has legal rights to wear a backpack to the ring.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone know what Rey and Penta look like under their masks? I’m looking to extend my fap material and they’re great from the neck down.

I mean, uh, asking for a friend.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't like the idea of Luchasaurus losing a match right now


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol too lazy to carry the belt without a bag 😂 that’s actually pretty funny for his character


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

If AEW made Orange Cassidy backpacks they would sell so many of them.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"3 way match" that sounds sexual 😂


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This has been another rough show... Tony needs to get RoH its own show somewhere because it has smothered the show. And this threeway obsession of his has to stop. Two random threeways for the AAC has killed all momentum from OC’s first title win. 

No surprise though... TK has flubbed all momentum that was going this year.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587977536679464961


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

This match could be a lot of fun.


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> I don't like the idea of Luchasaurus losing a match right now


If it happens you will survive.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Maybe The Count shows up and points at somebody 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jade vs Marina might be a squash. This match and the main event will likely get decent time


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

redban said:


> Jade vs Marina might be a squash. This match and the main event will likely get decent time


It might be a squash but it will most certainly be a


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

redban said:


> Jade vs Marina might be a squash. This match and the main event will likely get decent time


Then JD would of been worrying for nothing about that one. 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JB will appear at some point here to take Luchasaurus out of the equation.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Nice “fuck you, Phil Brooks” moment from TK.

That one earns some brownie points for this jaded AEW fan.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> JB will appear at some point here to take Luchasaurus out of the equation.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

3venflow said:


> JB will appear at some point here to take Luchasaurus out of the equation.


Jeremy Borash?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Unmasked Luchasaurus looks like a fusion of Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rampage is getting a better push than usual. Tyson, All Atlantic match, Britt/Hayter in action.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

No-selling the dive is kind of a repeated spot from the Darby vs Lethal match and Darby's was better


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chrustian call him Krusha, thats that guy from Donkey Kong Country 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I love how "Jungle Boy Jack" is canon now. That's a W for JR


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jack!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pretty cool spot for Jungle Boy


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That Orange Punch was awesome


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Jungle Boy almost jacked his face with that piece of broken table.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Trouble in the Triangle.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

F*ck PAC. I want to listen to Jane again.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SHIBATAAAA


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

MORE JOBBERS BABY LFG


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Rey taking the pin is lame.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Holy Shitbata!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Huh?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

who are these people???????????


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Wrestler


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Another unknown guy. Same old shit. Least Jarrett has some cred. More indy shit from AEW.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww! They are doing that stupid thing TNA used to do when some random guy would come out and just stand there on the ramp 😂


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Tell me this isn’t the HUGE news.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

They should be using this belt with International talent, so this is good.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Another NJPW guy no one knows or cares about.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit, Shibata is wrestling again? Put the belt on him.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh, another guy NO ONE knows!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Eastwood said:


> Tell me this isn’t the HUGE news.


The huge news was Colt Cabana brother 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Eastwood said:


> Tell me this isn’t the HUGE news.


You hyping yourself up, there is nowhere that said huge news


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HOLY SHIT!!!!

KATSUYORI SHIBATA is HERE!!!! 

Edit:

Jeez, they're ACTUALLY going to do Orange Cassidy vs Katsuyori Shibata this Friday 

This'll be Shibata's 3rd wrestling match in 5+ years.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Every day I’m hustlin’


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey I recognize Rick Ross. Usually these old rappers are more obscure than this


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Eastwood said:


> Tell me this isn’t the HUGE news.


Nothing's happening. We've our couple of absolutely terrible surprises.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Is that the “err-day I’m hustlin” guy?!!???!?


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

AEW better not be bringing Shibata to job on Friday.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jarrett, Cabana, and Shibata all in one night lol, Sapp was kinda right about the surprises, and now Rick Ross!!! 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> The huge news was Colt Cabana brother 😂


Not to forget a slapnuts appeared.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok we have 30 minutes left but already I'm going to say there is no fuckung way Tony booked tonight's show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> This has been another rough show... Tony needs to get RoH its own show somewhere because it has smothered the show. And this threeway obsession of his has to stop. Two random threeways for the AAC has killed all momentum from OC’s first title win.
> 
> No surprise though... TK has flubbed all momentum that was going this year.


Too much shit happening from too many outsiders. It makes AEW look like Tony is on some good cocaine each week


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The match the world was waiting for!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I can see this being the type of show a select bunch of you hate with a burning passion. 

It's been weaker overall for the most part honestly. 

But holy fuck SHIBATA is here, and he's gonna have a match. Didn't expect that one.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!!
> 
> KATSUYORI SHIBATA is HERE!!!!
> 
> ...


And, sadly, not even that will make anyone watch Rampage. It needs to be rescheduled.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

ACCUSATIONS! FALSE ACCUSATIONS!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, this is the match we all need.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

new theme for Marina. Obviously, she's winning this...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how we go from one unknown Jobber from Japan vs another horrific bland jobber in Shafir.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Ok we have 30 minutes left but already I'm going to say there is no fuckung way Tony booked tonight's show.


Slapnuts involved?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This backstage segment with Swerve in Our Glory would of been better if it was Renee interviewing them 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> AEW better not be bringing Shibata to job on Friday.


His second match in years, it seems odd to bring him back just to lose. I have a sneaking suspicion they may strap him up to give Full Gear a big international themed match. I'd love to see the belt defended at Wrestle Kingdom too.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

One Shed said:


> Well, this is the match we all need.


Annnnnnnnnnd this is where ratings tank like death


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Crickets for Marina.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Marina’s new music is fire, too bad she sucks


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The rapper guy was surprisingly solid on the mic. Better than Keith Lee.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

It's Ronda Rousey! What's Ronda Rousey doing in AEW? 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Give me 10 minutes of this garbage! Let’s go!!!


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Is this the main event???


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Is Jade Nipple showing???


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Rick Ross was amazingly natural on camera lol. He’s a better performer/talker than Keith Lee.. though that’s not saying too much


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Annnnnnnnnnd this is where ratings tank like death


Oh, I think many left long ago.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww! Its Ronda Rousey vs Bianca Belair 🤢


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

JDFromNY grinning at the TV ready to talk more shit lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This feels like 2020 - early/mid 2021 AEW. Aka the shits.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I hope they give Jade and Shafir 25 minutes!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This show has been something, that's for sure.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fucking hell this show has been absolutely abysmal. It just gets worse and worse every week.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

X


WrestleFAQ said:


> *The rapper guy was surprisingly solid on the mic.* Better than Keith Lee.


Well, the guy makes a living strictly with mic skills


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Slapnuts involved?


There's just no way it was only Tony. Tonight feels very different. Some familiar of course


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nyla rose disturbs me


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

I guess that's one way of saving us from that match....


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is going to DIE in the ratings for sure.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Vickie to save this show!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nyla lost some weight for the title to fit around her waist.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The death of AEW in front of our very eyes


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did Nyla lose weight


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> JDFromNY grinning at the TV ready to talk more shit lol


"BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCE!!🤪" 😂😂


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Not enough to not watch AEW's awful women's division but now I have to mute this shit too. fml


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

....and now the match is on mute


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I can see the viewers leaving in droves.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chelsea said:


> This feels like 2020 - early/mid 2021 AEW. Aka the shits.


It's much, much worse.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Kestrel (Feb 21, 2020)

Nyla looking leaner.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is the worst show in wrestling history and I hope everybody is fired and forced to work in food service for the rest of their lives.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Waste. Of. Time.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What a disaster this show has been


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao Hogan is useless


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What ever happened to Mercedes Martinez?

Tony is sitting back super relaxed LOL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

redban said:


> X
> 
> 
> Well, the guy makes a living strictly with mic skills


TBF I think he's also a drug dealer


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

No MJF tonight??


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Next time AEW comes to Baltimore, they’ll draw 300 fans.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The women's match of been better off if they would of just booked Britt and Jamie tonight instead of showing that trash.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn this has been a brutal fucking show. Only redeeming quality was Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> new theme for Marina. Obviously, she's winning this...


Oops


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HOUSE OF BLACK


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I wish AEW just has a world TV belt instead of the tbs and tnt


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Joe vs Cage should be good, really looking forward to Wardlow vs Hobbs though


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yay, House of Black is coming back too!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

House of no more Black?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

CivilMan61 said:


> No MJF tonight??


selling the beat down from last week, and saving his return pop for when he comes out to attack the Firm members


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Malakai Black still with AEW, so I guess conditional release story was false


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Malakai!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least the HOB vignette was interesting, so I will give them a chance. Infinitely better than guy no one knows shows up taking off a mask/hood to no reaction #87463.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That House of Black promo was awesome.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Elite and House of Black vignettes, the trios division about to explode.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

HOUSE OF BLACK

MORE LIKE

HOUSE OF BACK



Get it, because they're back now?!!??!!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They can find time for Shafir, OC and Jeff fucking Jarrett but not Wardlow. It's incredible how they squandered his momentum post MJF feud.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

House of Blacked bay bay


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HOUSE OF BLACKKK 🔥 🔥 🔥 🔥


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Should hire Keanu to do HOB vignettes


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll take HOB over Wyatt at the moment


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

My eyes are stinging from being super tired, something great better happen in the next 20 minutes.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

They have a lot of stables - Firm, Lethal’s group, JAS, Blackpool Combat club, Brian Cage’s group, House of Black, and soon Elite … I don’t see any reason to keep the trios title on PAC, Fenix, and Penta. There are more interesting groups for that belt


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> They can find time for Shafir, OC and Jeff fucking Jarrett but not Wardlow. It's incredible how they squandered his momentum post MJF feud.


Who?


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> His second match in years, it seems odd to bring him back just to lose. I have a sneaking suspicion they may strap him up to give Full Gear a big international themed match. I'd love to see the belt defended at Wrestle Kingdom too.



I like both of these ideas. Especially getting an AEW title on the Wrestle Kingdom card. Showing a match or highlights from a crowd that size on Dynamite would be really good for them.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think maybe I saw Blake Christian in the HoB vignette?


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Bad ass house of black vignette.

outside of the women stuff this show has really been damn good.

looking forward to the main event


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> My eyes are stinging from being super tired, something great better happen in the next 20 minutes.


That is just the allergic reaction to seeing Marina Shafir. They need to read an FDA notice before showing her or something.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They need to have Malakai Black return as strong as he was in the Cody feud, loved that vignette.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

No Toni Storm … first time in a long while. She has been a workhorse


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Elite and House of Black vignettes, the trios division about to explode.


Yessir!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Eastwood said:


> My eyes are stinging from being super tired, something great better happen in the next 20 minutes.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Brian Roided Cage 

Yawn


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

GIVE THE BELT TO HAYTER


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This show is fucking torture


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Shibata wrestling on Rampage… I’m in the Twilight Zone.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I know some of you marks like a generic match show @Eastwood but whoever booked tonight it had way more character development and story telling. That's what every show on the planet is based around. Sure it still had some stupid moments but this show felt like it had way more story to go off for the coming shows. Thats what makes you wanna watch to see a story development.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 137371


House of Blackface is back!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Brian Kane" who's Brian Kane?! His name is Brian Cage Excalibur you stupid idiot! 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Toni vs Jamie is one of the better women's matches they can do. But is Rosa still not ready?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Prosper said:


> HOUSE OF BLACKKK 🔥 🔥 🔥 🔥


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF/Mox
Hayter/Storm
Death Triangle/Elite
Wardlow/Hobbs
Acclaimed/SIOG

Full Gear looking awesome so far.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> This show is fucking torture


AEW 2022 in a nutshell fuck this year has been rough for them


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tony Khan never gave us a single reason to give a shit about Cage and tonight…he’s main eventing Dynamite


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Remember when Cage had his wife cry for him to get TV time lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Samoa Joe's theme sounds like fatso music 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Oracle said:


> AEW 2022 in a nutshell fuck this year has been rough for them


But but but it had punky


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Hopefully Brian Cage gets this done.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Cage had got to get a win. When was the last time he got one?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This main event has the Vince McMahon stamp of approval.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Another meaningless title.


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Jeff Hardy ever gonna return ??


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Despite all my rage, I'm still just a Joe in a cage.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Brian Cage looks like one of those big generic guys TNA used to try to push 😂


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Prosper said:


> MJF/Mox
> Hayter/Storm
> Death Triangle/Elite
> Wardlow/Hobbs
> ...


I’d say Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus, Jade/Nyla and Britt/Saraya too, plus the tournament finals. JAS/BCC too.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> This show is fucking torture


So are your incessantly negative comments. Why do you bother watching? Masochist?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why is AEW pushing ROH in the main event? The focus should always be to showcase their title as the top main event.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

shandcraig said:


> I know some of you marks like a generic match show @Eastwood but whoever booked tonight it had way more character development and story telling. That's what every show on the planet is based around. Sure it still had some stupid moments but this show felt like it had way more story to go off for the coming shows. Thats what makes you wanna watch to see a story development.


?

I’m certainly not a mark, just haven’t cared much for this show. I don’t like “generic match shows”, what?

I’m not sure why I’m getting tagged in that shit just because I didn’t find the whole show extremely great. Not everyone is going to enjoy the same things. If you liked it, cool.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Cage is about 5'9, 5'10 at a push I reckon.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I always though Cage was a great in ring performer, too bad the guy has no personality.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This looks like TNA 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Toni vs Jamie is one of the better women's matches they can do. But is Rosa still not ready?


IMO they should crown the winner the actual Women's champion. Champ missed two PPVs, that's ground for being stripped


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Brian Cage looks like one of those big generic guys TNA used to try to push 😂


Actually TNA had him lose to Tessa Blanchard clean


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Crowd is dead. Almost as dead as when they got Virtuosa vs Martinez as the Dynamite main event. Poor Baltimore.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> This looks like TNA 😂


TNA was better than aew, so bring it. They just didn't have the business side or financial money.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Is this show being booked by Slapnuts? It looks like it 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Embassy vs Joe/Wardlow/FTR feud has been one of the most one-sided I can remember in AEW. FTR d. Toa/Kaun, Wardlow d. Cage, Wardlow/FTR d. Cage/Toa/Kaun. Maybe Cage should win this one.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

3venflow said:


> This main event has the Vince McMahon stamp of approval.


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

Brian fucking Cage main eventing. 👎 
My how this show has fallen since Punk has left . Awful booking as usual. Terrible logic and too much focus on a defunct dead company in ROH 🤦🤦


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rich110991 said:


> I’d say Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus, Jade/Nyla and Britt/Saraya too, plus the tournament finals. JAS/BCC too.


If they’re booking Britt vs Saraya then hopefully Jade/Nyla is on the Buy In. 3 womens matches is too many for a PPV.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> TNA was better than aew, so bring it. They just didn't have the business side or financial money.


At least TNA had Hawk Hogan! 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Boldgerg said:


> Cage is about 5'9, 5'10 at a push I reckon.


so are Kurt Angle and Chris Jericho. That’s not an issue


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

scshaastin said:


> Actually TNA had him lose to Tessa Blanchard clean


Yeah Impact still does annoying mix matches with women dominating big monster guys. No one likes that shit.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is a 4/10 show honestly.

Some bright spots with Acclaimed and Lee/Mox, but overall kinda forgettable.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> This looks like TNA 😂


How I remember him most from Impact


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

No Miro No MJF No Wardlow???


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

redban said:


> so are Kurt Angle and Chris Jericho. That’s not an issue


It's not an issue, it's just funny because he looks like this massive monster until he stands next to anyone over 6 feet tall.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

redban said:


> so are Kurt Angle and Chris Jericho. That’s not an issue


I wonder if Cage would be better if he leaned out and got more of an Angle style of build.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Itiswhatitis said:


> No Miro No MJF No Wardlow???


Jarrett, Cabana, Brian Cage. Much better come on brother! 😂


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Joe has scarcely been on TV. If he’s said something, it’s been in a 30 second vignette on rampage. Cage was off the show for like a year and change, randomly comes back — says and does very little — and now he’s in the main event of the show wrestling for this title NO ONE GIVES A FLYING FUCK ABOUT. Jeez WTF. Seriously.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Geeee said:


> I wonder if Cage would be better if he leaned out and got more of an Angle style of build.


He is lean, he's just got a massive, bloated, HGH gut.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> This main event has the Vince McMahon stamp of approval.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The secondary title of a dead company is actually the main event on AEW Dynamite.

Lol.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DRose1994 said:


> Joe has scarcely been on TV. If he’s said something, it’s been in a 30 second vignette on rampage. Cage was off the show for like a year and change, randomly comes back — says and does very little — and now he’s in the main event of the show wrestling for this title NO ONE GIVES A FLYING FUCK ABOUT. Jeez WTF. Seriously.


Yep. Absolute non sense.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cage clears the ropes with a tope con hilo.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Not even that manager can give life to Brian Cage. Cage still doing those flippy moves i see.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Itiswhatitis said:


> No Miro No MJF No Wardlow???


Im glad they’re not booking MJF this week. He’s getting kind of overexposed plus it sells the beat down from last week. I know Rampage is not the A show but Wardlow was just booked on Friday.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> The secondary title of a dead company is actually the main event on AEW Dynamite.
> 
> Lol.


makes no fucking sense


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Zero Psychology from Cage. The guy is worthless. I'll take OC over Cage easily.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Adam Cole beat Joe clean in the Owen Hart tournament. You’re telling me Brian Cage can’t do the same?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

The mohawk does Cage no favors...Looks like a geek


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Even Danhausen wrestlers better than Cage. No joke.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Itiswhatitis said:


> No Miro No MJF No Wardlow???


And no Bayley! This show sucks!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

When you are a huge, big roided fuck like Cage, why are you doing little flips and top rope shit? Makes no logic.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> He is lean, he's just got a massive, bloated, HGH gut.


I mean Angle was an extremely jacked dude and Cage probably has 30lbs on him or something. Just kinda looks silly almost. Especially when he does a 619


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Joe takes some bumps for an injury prone fat guy.


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

I started the show super late so I could skim through but my ffwd caught up to the live main event. What a shit show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Brian Cage looks like Machoke 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is some good hoss shit


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Cage is going to hurt joe if he keeps throwing him like that


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> How I remember him most from Impact


Looks like she is giving him a special "thank you" in that pic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chelsea said:


>


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What a shit finish. Get RoH off the damn show.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

If Tony Khan booked Raw in 2001: Lance Storm and Dean Malenko would main event.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

IS Anyone shocked that after the match ends, some fuckery is happening?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol The Embassy are such losers


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Cage taps … c’mon now, protect the dude


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Samoa Joe getting attacked by Usos 😂


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Here comes the Low of the Wards!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Worst episode of the year BY far


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

At least Wardlow is here.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hobbs/Wardlow let’s gooo


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Monstar > Wardlow


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Terrible booking.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Second show in a row that has ended with Hobbs standing tall.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Hobbs/Wardlow is the kind of HOSS WARFARE that I want.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Utter dog shit show, again.

2/10.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Run ins and run ins and run ins and…


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God damn. This sucked.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ROH is ruining the focus on the product. The finishes are always fucking screwy.

The show is a fucking mess. All over the place. I can't keep up with this mess.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Welp, sexy Wardlow made me happy I stayed up


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hobbs is the right guy to feud with Wardlow. The problem is, both guys have zero momentum. Keeping them both of Dynamite was dumb as fuck. Having Hobbs go 50/50 with Starks was dumb as well


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mr316 said:


> If Tony Khan booked Raw in 2001: Lance Storm and Dean Malenko would main event.


Hey now, Storm was on fire in WCW with the Canada faction. He could have held up for a small ME run easily.

And AEW continues to spiral. I can’t believe that in just a year AEW would not just be bad, but worse than both Raw and Smackdown. But then who knew WWE would start to get its shit together back then too.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Since Hobbs is a Monstar, he should steal Goldberg's talent and beat Wardlow 😂


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

Too much happening. It's giving me a headache. Terrible last hour 😵‍💫


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Run ins and run ins and run ins and…
> View attachment 137373


Double J runs AEW confirmed


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The show was really fun tonight with 4 very good matches (with the MOTN being Jon Moxley vs Lee Moriarty), an awesome surprise appearance in Katsuyori Shibata, an official confirmation that the Elite is coming back real soon, and a nice video package building up Toni Storm vs Jamie Hayter; so Dynamite gets an easy 8/10 from me without any further explanation needed 

Plus, Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia thankfully got more TV time; which is always a good move


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CivilMan61 said:


> Terrible booking.


Triple H probably booked it!


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Since Hobbs is a Monstar, he should steal Goldberg's talent and beat Wardlow 😂


Or become BIG H like BIG E?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I love to see Wardlow and Hobbs.. but what did we get — 35 seconds of them ? Gotta trim the fat on the show to make sure guys get the time they should. All the matches go so long — would it matter if they cut 2 minutes off a 13 minute match ?

sub par show but it was good to see JJ.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I assumed they saved that for the main event because they were going to change the title. Now that I see that didn't occur, I wonder why they didn't put Jericho/Colt for Jay/Darby with Jeff Jarrett jumping in at the end.


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

I am a huge AEW fan. I dont watch any other wrestling program outside of Dynamite, but this has been an absolute disgrace tonight.

Everything Tony is trying to do post Punk All Out is just absolute garbage. Unless he brings back the Elite soon he essentially has no stars. How in the hell do you build up to Full Gear with no MJF? I am not a Mox fan, but what he has done for the company has been admirable for the last few weeks but my God is the content boring right now. 

If I wanted to watch ROH I would have done it a long time ago. Too many worthless stables. A Jericho storyline that is stagnant and leading nowhere, including a nonsensical Colt Cabana appearance. Awful tonight. Just Awful.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Show missed MJF


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Double J runs AEW confirmed


I bet thats exactly why this show was so badly booked and looked like a TNA show.


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

At least AEW doesn't take all night. You can watch Dynamite in about 10 minutes but even that is hard to endure.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> How I remember him most from Impact


Where is Tessa's hand?


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

Kabraxal said:


> Hey now, Storm was on fire in WCW with the Canada faction. He could have held up for a small ME run easily.
> 
> And AEW continues to spiral. I can’t believe that in just a year AEW would not just be bad, but worse than both Raw and Smackdown. But then who knew WWE would start to get its shit together back then too.


Ironically WWE is booking the product how AEW should do their show.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

If Hobbs had any sort of momentum or credibility, this would be a great feud


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

In summary, AEW needs to focus on their talent, their brand. Let things breathe a bit. Things are rushed too fast. Things are not given time to really grow. People come in too often from outside and the company banks too much on everyone knowing all the outsiders. Not a good way to get over talent from elsewhere. AEW has a ton of money but it's not going in the right hands of those who can properly book orderly and clearly.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Itiswhatitis said:


> Or become BIG H like BIG E?


That would be giving Hobbs a dancing gimmick 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> If Hobbs had any sort of momentum or credibility, this would be a great feud


They should of built some momentum for him.


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Samoa Joe getting attacked by Usos 😂


That's a huge deal. Missed it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So we had the start of what looks like a TNA invasion

ROH titles defended all over the place

Lucha Underground style cinematic with the House of Black segment

NJPW guy shows up for to set up a one off match. 

This show just felt like it was haphazard and like a clip show for various other promotions while not having anything that was uniquely AEW, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Itiswhatitis said:


> IItoNicallu
> 
> Ironically WWE is booking the product how AEW should do their show.


Seriously. I stopped watching most of WWE years ago, but some of the early 2022 was decent then the unthinkable happened with Vince and suddenly we are slowly getting that black and gold NXT feel on the mainroster.

Bloodline, Judgement Day, Theory has been improving, Ali getting a push... it’s just been nice and coherent after years of drastic swings. Which is what AEW now feels like...still waiting for a Miro or Starks sighting.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I just realized MJF wasn't on this show at all. 69/420


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Itiswhatitis said:


> That's a huge deal. Missed it.


Yeah because that could of meant Roman Reigns is coming! 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

6/10 show for me tonight. 

Joe vs Cage was good but TK really needs to find a home for ROH soon, even if it's just Youtube for the time being. Jarrett was a cool surprise but he won't have much impact in ring at this point, he'd be better suited helping TK backstage. Loved the House of Black and Elite vignettes, 6 of the best talent in AEW all coming back at once. Can't wait. 

I was fine with no MJF tonight, but I would have liked a Moxley promo centered around the MJF/Regal segment last week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So we had the start of what looks like a TNA invasion
> 
> ROH titles defended all over the place
> 
> ...


This.

It legit feels like AEW is just alive by name and they are promoting everything, everybody but their own actual brand.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Horrible show. The company is dying.


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

What a drizzling shitshow. Worst show I've seen in a long time. What even am I watching anymore?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tonight further solidifies my argument that having too much talent hurts more than helps AEW.


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Tonight further solidifies my argument that having too much talent hurts more than helps AEW.


Good point.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm in the middle on tonight. 5/10. It had some good moments but also a lot of dryness. Not recapping the Firm/Mox/MJF cliffhanger last week (which they could have also explained MJF's absence with) was a bit puzzling to me. Mox vs MJF is your main arc so give it full attention.

Shibata appearing made me actually excited for Rampage. A truly great wrestler who had one of the best matches in pro wrestling history against Okada, sadly the match that also fucked him up. I'm astonished his second match in like five years will be for AEW when he belongs to NJPW.

I liked Darby vs Jay Lethal. I'm not sure about JJ in AEW, he look a good for his age and can talk, but I have no real appetite to see him wrestle. His main benefit could be doing something behind the scenes.

Mox vs Moriarty was very decent, suffering only from the overwhelming inevitability. TK has been putting Mox and Jericho in matches every week because they are AEW's main active stars/draws. But why not have the other available ratings mover, MJF, actually wrestle biweekly? He's a young, healthy guy and not a Brock Lesnar type part-time attraction, so make him earn his new big bucks salary in the ring.

Three way match was fine. OC continues to be deceptively good and leans less into the shtick as he used to. Look how naturally he worked lucha with Fenix. Also bumps/sells his ass off.

A lot of people critique TK on killing momentum but in the interests of fairness, those same people should give him his kudos for keeping The Acclaimed in the spotlight even when they aren't wrestling.

Jericho has been doing some great work but him vs Colt was a nothingburger except for trolling Punk. I was low key hoping for... Low Ki.

The women's stuff was terrible. A change of theme isn't going to help Marina Shafir. I think snarky Nyla isn't a bad character change for her, but get screeching Vickie off TV for God's sake.

That main event was fairly dull to me despite some cool spots. Wardlow and Cage did the big man match much better a few weeks ago and not in the main event. Joe needs the right opponent at this stage and Cage isn't it. Grandpa Suzuki had a much better match with Joe since they beat the shit out of each other, while this was a series of moves.

I think this was the weakest episode of late and I've like recent shows. My optimism is fairly high though since Full Gear is shaping up nicely and they're close to getting a bunch of roster depth back with The Elite and HoB. People can say what they want about The Elite, but they've been in most of AEW's top 10 to 15 matches and will bring energy and match quality. The MOTYCs are noticeably in short supply without them.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dr. Middy said:


> Hobbs/Wardlow is the kind of HOSS WARFARE that I want.


It's a great matchup. Will the build up live to the hype or will it be rushed and not make much sense?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Tonight further solidifies my argument that having too much talent hurts more than helps AEW.


They have way too many guys, but not enough talent.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Also, 

I've said it before with the ROH Titles, but can we do something to make them exclusive to Dark and Elevation or something? Filling up the whole show called AEW with ROH Title matches is just absurd, and outside of the Pure title, there doesn't seem to be much difference between any of them anyway. The ROH World Title is just an excuse for Jericho to do what he does, and Joe's TV Title is just pointless when compared to Jericho's World Title and the Pure Title.

And the All Atlantic Title: Can we make that belt exclusively defended outside of North America or something? Make it the Ambassador's belt for the guy going around promoting AEW around the world? That seemed to be what PAC was doing with it initially. 

And the TNT and TBS Titles: Can they be defended exclusively on the TNT and TBS channels? This at least makes them attractions exclusive to Rampage and Dynamite rather than just having them all over the place.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> I'm in the middle on tonight. 5/10. It had some good moments but also a lot of dryness. Not recapping the Firm/Mox/MJF cliffhanger last week (which they could have also explained MJF's absence with) was a bit puzzling to me. Mox vs MJF is your main arc so give it full attention.
> 
> Shibata appearing made me actually excited for Rampage. A truly great wrestler who had one of the best matches in pro wrestling history against Okada, sadly the match that also fucked him up. I'm astonished his second match in like five years will be for AEW when he belongs to NJPW.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's super weird how MJF never wrestles. His matches are always good, so it's not like they have to hide that he can't work


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Why is Tony just putting ROH everywhere now


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Some of ya’ll got nothing else to do. It’s a 2-hour wrestling show that airs once a week. It ain’t that serious


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

First episode I’ve watched beginning to end since the episode after All Out.

This show sucks so fucking bad. Jeff Jarrett? 10 minutes dedicated to Billy Gunn? Samoa fucking Joe and Brian Cage in the main event?

Fuck you, Tony. Your company was doing great.It was growing. The Elite were garnering the highest rated segments thanks to newfound eyes giving it a chance…and you fucking gave away the show to _The WWE Rejects. _

You proceeded to lose the momentum as you stopped showing the world stars they’d never seen. You buried Page in a 6 month long story with Adam Cole for no reason, other than have him be a placeholder to get the belt on your hero, you fucking mark.

And I’m not sure your stupid fucking mark ass didn’t buy ROH just as a favor to Bryan and Punk, which you’re now forced to fucking shove to TV every Wednesday as your show loses relevancy more and more.

Fuck you, dog wanker.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Yeah it's super weird how MJF never wrestles. His matches are always good, so it's not like they have to hide that he can't work


Even a quick squash, but nope. 

In WWE he would wrestle weekly. Hell, look at Cody...he stopped bleeding every week when he went to WWE, so people can change LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> First episode I’ve watched beginning to end since the episode after All Out.
> 
> *This show sucks so fucking bad*. Jeff Jarrett? 10 minutes dedicated to Billy Gunn? Samoa fucking Joe and Brian Cage in the main event?
> 
> ...


We dont always agree, but when we agree...WE AGREE!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> We dont always agree, but when we agree...WE AGREE!


It’s dead. Money may keep it alive, but anyone who takes pride in their work should be ashamed and looking elsewhere. Props to Mox and Jericho for getting their bags, but they hitched their wagon to a rudderless ship that is quickly headed for shore.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> It’s dead. Money may keep it alive, but anyone who takes pride in their work should be ashamed and looking elsewhere. Props to Mox and Jericho for getting their bags, but they hitched their wagon to a rudderless ship that is quickly headed for shore.


Agree 100%%%


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Why they giving away Shibata/OC on Rampage. This should be on Full Gear. Hopefully there is some fuckery on Friday that pushes it back.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> Why they giving away Shibata/OC on Rampage. This should be on Full Gear. Hopefully there is some fuckery on Friday that pushes it back.


It belongs on youtube Dark.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

We just were introduced to the Booker for Ring of Honor tonight. I'll let you figure out who that is.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

ElTerrible said:


> Why they giving away Shibata/OC on Rampage. This should be on Full Gear. Hopefully there is some fuckery on Friday that pushes it back.


Wait, what? Shibata is in AEW? And wasting him on OC? WTF Cannot believe they are putting my favorite Japanese wrestler against this guy...and on Rampage. And they'll have OC win too.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> The show was really fun tonight with 4 very good matches (with the MOTN being Jon Moxley vs Lee Moriarty), an awesome surprise appearance in Katsuyori Shibata, an official confirmation that the Elite is coming back real soon, and a nice video package building up Toni Storm vs Jamie Hayter; so Dynamite gets an easy 8/10 from me without any further explanation needed
> 
> Plus, Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia thankfully got more TV time; which is always a good move


Damn, I would've received 95% positive reactions if I posted these exact same positive reviews on the Raw discussion threads


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I got an idea!

Let’s blame the Bucks for the booking decisions!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588007261414326274


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

DammitChrist said:


> Damn, I would've received 95% positive reactions if I posted these exact same positive reviews on the Raw discussion threads


Nah I'm sure if you were as delusional about Raw as you are about AEW it would be much the same


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Why is Tony just putting ROH everywhere now


Rumor is they're about to get a tv/streaming deal of some kind.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The real Axel said:


> Nah I'm sure if you were as delusional about Raw as you are about AEW it would be much the same
> 
> View attachment 137376


Well, thank you for that


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Duplicate


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I miss half the show and fucking Shibata appears and comes out of retirement! I guess Rampage is must see TV this Friday!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Another NJPW guy no one knows or cares about.


Yep, that totally explains why Katsuyori Shibata got "holy shit' chants by tonight's crowd.

That's surely a good sign that they 'don't' know who the NJPW guy is here.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Ham and Egger said:


> I miss half the show and fucking Shibata appears and comes out of retirement! I guess Rampage is must see TV this Friday!



Depending on what half you watched, you may have missed more than that.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Yep, that totally explains why Katsuyori Shibata got "holy shit' chants by tonight's crowd.
> 
> That's surely a good sign that they 'don't' know who the NJPW guy is here.


Shibata is one of my favorite wrestlers but Tony should learn a thing or two about introducing new wrestlers to an Occidental Audience.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Yep, that totally explains why Katsuyori Shibata got "holy shit' chants by tonight's crowd.
> 
> That's surely a good sign that they 'don't' know who the NJPW guy is here.


They fucking chanted "welcome back" to Colt Cabana for fuck sake. A jobber who has offered absolutely nothing to the company and not done one, single, memorable thing. AEW crowds are mostly the biggest douche bag marks going. They'll mark out for fucking anything.

Don't pretend this latest NJPW nobody is some sort of generally well known, mainstream star. The vast majority of people watching at home will have had absolutely no idea who he is.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Shibata is no mainstream star (don’t remember anybody saying that funnily enough) but he’s definitely under the radar of the wrestling die hards and that’s obviously AEWs bread n butter. A profile or video package would be nice - I’m not fully aware of his accomplishments myself but I do recall him being fucking vicious in the ring. Like ‘it’s supposed to be fake but fuck that’ vicious. 

Him getting involved with OC is the major debacle though.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Pretty atrocious show.

I loved the first Darby allin Jay Lethal match cause it was straight up wrestling. They were telegraphing the fuck out of a fuck finish for round 2 and of course I got spoiled by here. Also Cole carter is garbage. I miss the days of being excited for Jay Lethal.

Moxley vs Moriarty was just fine if not utterly predictable. Atleast Mox didn't give him blood 

The birthday bash was WWE style comedy setting up my least favourite WWE trope match.

Jericho vs colt was again utterly predictable if not amusing for the wrong reasons. 

The triple threat was again say it with me predictable. Bandido is the Latino singles star that should be pushed. Not Fenix and luchasaurus absolutely isn't a singles champion.

I loved shibata appearing until I realised the black cloud overhead.

And Joe vs cage again predictable. Hobbs Wardlow should rule at FG. 

5 out of 10


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I enjoyed most of the show, but it felt like very little effort went into writing it. I didn't notice anything from the Elite, did I miss something short?

Last week they ended the show with an MJF face turn and now... he... he wasn't on the show, right? Or did I miss him? I don't remember them even referring to what happened last week, and that's what I assumed the Moriarty match was booked for...? I don't get it.

And Jeff Jarrett debuts to cut a cringey 'pull back the curtain' promo from 2003 to make it feel like TNA (and minor league). It was a disappointing moment for me as an AEW fan who wants to see AEW feel like it's important, and not minor league. Mike Tyson was casually mentioned on commentary twice before the proper announcement - stuff like that is straight up sloppy. There's no reason to pay for Mike Tyson and then sell him to increase Rampage viewers in the way they did.

Tonight had a few bizarre moments that felt brand-limiting. Even on their YouTube preview last night, I noticed Moriarty's promo said something like "I'm the best technical wrestler, not just in AEW, but in the world" which frames AEW as minor league. Why would you do that? If you're the best wrestler in AEW, you're de facto the best in the world, because AEW is an elite league of wrestling that formed due to the other league turning into a farce. It just feels like they need more thought and attention going into the show in some places... but the matches were excellent.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Here are some highlights from Katsuyori Shibata (in his final match as a full-timer against Kazuchika Okada on April 2017 before the severe injury):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558212864955088898

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978207095559368704
I missed out on most of NJPW's golden years (before the pandemic).

Katsuyori Shibata faced Zack Sabre Jr. last year in a 5-minute round on the G1 finals event, and he faced Ren Narita earlier this year at Wrestle Kingdom 16.

Orange Cassidy will be his 3rd opponent since his return to the ring from a 5-year hiatus under this part-time schedule.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

IronMan8 said:


> I enjoyed most of the show, but it felt like very little effort went into writing it. I didn't notice anything from the Elite, did I miss something short?
> 
> Last week they ended the show with an MJF face turn and now... he... he wasn't on the show, right? Or did I miss him? I don't remember them even referring to what happened last week, and that's what I assumed the Moriarty match was booked for...? I don't get it.
> 
> ...


The Elite video package. And MJF is heeling it up to garner sympathy by selling the attack


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm not as negative on the show as some of you but maybe I feel like as someone who watched ROH and enjoyed it for the most part (those last couple years of its life were rough...) I thought the show was fun, the Moxley match was feeling flat since it was a given he wasn't losing and the biggest pop was for Lamar. Kind of let down that Colt was the mystery opponent but whatever as long as it's a middle finger to CM Punk sure.

My main question is why was the main event the ROH TV Title? The All Atlantic Championship would have made for a better main event and an AEW midcard title makes more sense main eventing than an ROH midcard title, match was much better too.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Tonight had good wrestling; smooth and well rehearsed.

Tonight was also my least favorite episode of AEW. I do not feel AEW is making booking decisions to get new fans, just satisfy the existing wrestling marks who are going to watch no matter what. I was not thrilled heading into the episode because only the aew championship match and ROH championship match looked exciting. Colt is great, but a week of build for just him was disheartening. This feels like a club of friends wrestling in their backyard.

Trent sums that up. Perhaps consider a wrestling show for fans and for profit.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

If in 10 years I’m asked where AEW Went wrong I’ll be able to say they chose Adam Page and Colt Cabana over everyone.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

MJF is truly the most valuable player of AEW by many miles. You see how badly his star presence is missed on pitiful shows like this one. Ethan Page and Will Hobbs being allowed face time was the only saving grace. 

ROH titles are still being made a bigger priority over AEW titles. Are we still going to be talking about this DOA brand getting a TV deal into next year as well? Lethal over Darby is everything wrong. Joe vs Cage in the main event. You have the face of TNA to mark the endlessly repetitive weekly "debut" cause TK can't go one hour without signing someone to bloat the roster even further. Here comes the latest NJPW talent that 99% of the at home viewers doesn't even know. Was it ever considered to use an AEW performer for this match on Rampage? Of course not. Cole Karter? Who? The poor announcers trying to sell the crickets.

You book a pity match for a rightly demoted jobber in Coattails to stroke Jericho's ego for the sole purpose of trolling Punk. All that week long promotion for a petty shot at the guy that scored them their highest buyrates and merchandise in company history seems like a waste of a spot. And it was a terrible match to boot that saw both guys fall off the turnbuckle to the floor. Lastly, you have these thin skinned women bitching about the opinion of some podcaster over the weekend. Instead of trying to prove the guy wrong about this match being allowed to see the light of day, they chose to book a even bigger dumpster fire of a segment to justify his complaint.

Awful show overall. One of worst in the three year history. More and More it feels less and less like AEW with each week. They've been losing my interest since the Forbidden Door and Purchase of ROH was worked into the show in heavy doses. Trying so hard to cater to this promotion or that promotion instead of working with what you have.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Pretty atrocious show.
> 
> I loved the first Darby allin Jay Lethal match cause it was straight up wrestling. They were telegraphing the fuck out of a fuck finish for round 2 and of course I got spoiled by here. Also Cole carter is garbage. I miss the days of being excited for Jay Lethal.
> 
> ...


I've read about the show. 

Unfortunately it looks like Bandido will be allocated to ROH when that brand gets going. Absolutely ridiculous as I see him as the modern day Rey Mysterio. And definitely a big star on your biggest show Dynamite


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Why is Tony just putting ROH everywhere now


Agree there but I think it will stop by the end of the year. I think they will launch the weekly show. I can see both sides of the coin to promote the talent that will be on ROH so some of your AEW audience will come and watch. 

Some of those AEW audience doesn't care about ROH. 

I thought the main event was embarrassing btw. Brian Cage was frozen for like a year and now he's main eventing your biggest show?


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Jay Trotter said:


> MJF is truly the most valuable player of AEW by many miles. You see how badly his star presence is missed on pitiful shows like this one. Ethan Page and Will Hobbs being allowed face time was the only saving grace.
> 
> ROH titles are still being made a bigger priority over AEW titles. Are we still going to be talking about this DOA brand getting a TV deal into next year as well? Lethal over Darby is everything wrong. Joe vs Cage in the main event. You have the face of TNA to mark the endlessly repetitive weekly "debut" cause TK can't go one hour without signing someone to bloat the roster even further. Here comes the latest NJPW talent that 99% of the at home viewers doesn't even know. Was it ever considered to use an AEW performer for this match on Rampage? Of course not. Cole Karter? Who? The poor announcers trying to sell the crickets.
> 
> ...


I do agree with all of what you said. But I understand why they couldn't have MJF appear as he had to sell the attack last week. 

I wouldn't cut Punk to be honest with you. If I was Tony Khan I would sit Punk down with the elite and make them hash it out and work a program as that would generate money. Punk didn't do anything wrong to get fired if Hangman is still on the roster. 

I was very disheartened to hear that Colt Cabana would be on the show to basically a fuck you to Punk.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

DRose1994 said:


> Joe has scarcely been on TV. If he’s said something, it’s been in a 30 second vignette on rampage. Cage was off the show for like a year and change, randomly comes back — says and does very little — and now he’s in the main event of the show wrestling for this title NO ONE GIVES A FLYING FUCK ABOUT. Jeez WTF. Seriously.


backward ass booking.
Darby/Lethal start their feud in a match Darby wins clean.
Cage returns and gets destroyed by Wardlow then acts like a though guy but he’s already been bitched out.
Like fuckung wait before you do the first match and don’t build a feud after a guy already lost clean. Wtf.


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

This is actually kind of a dangerous moment for AEW. TV ratings and ticket sales are going down and taking shots at Punk in public may only fuel his desire to stick it to them and join WWE.

Also, siding with Hangman Page, the Elite and an aging Jericho over the main money guy could obviously lead to some major issues down the road.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Serpico Jones said:


> TV ratings and ticket sales are going down


TV ratings are going down if you're not at all paying attention to them and want to spin a narrative that "this is actually kind of a dangerous moment for AEW.".


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Wow even though I was spoiled by Jeff Jarrett's debut I was shocked how anti climatic is was. It never felt anything special at all. In WWE Jeff Jarrett felt like a much bigger star. Overall a terrible show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’m in a holding pattern until The Elite returns

so its segments and match highlights only for me - so all things considered i watched a 2 hrs show in 45m - and i had fun the 45m 

Shibata coming in was amazing and i liked the HOB video package


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Nothing memorable from this show at all. Jarrett is a career jobber who nobody cared about in the 90s, so not sure what he brings to the table now.

Hire a booker Tony.....


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Russo has to be booking the show.

Double swerves and a wild slap nuts appearance in the same angle? the man is back!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

La Parka said:


> Russo has to be booking the show.
> 
> Double swerves and a wild slap nuts appearance in the same angle? the man is back!


Too boring for Russo.

This is all Jericho and The Elite. They have the reins now after chasing away those who could push back against them - it's gonna be a glorious train wreck. 

They really just dedicated a title match on national TV to show off their petty grudge against their (still) biggest star. Inmates truly running the asylum.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Rick Ross is better at delivering promos than most wrestlers.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m in a holding pattern until The Elite returns
> 
> so its segments and match highlights only for me - so all things considered i watched a 2 hrs show in 45m - and i had fun the 45m
> 
> Shibata coming in was amazing and i liked the HOB video package


I haven’t even given them that, but my brother told me Alvarez was claiming some big stuff was going down for tonight’s episode.

I chose to give them a chance, hoping to see the Elite return, and all I got was Jeff Jarrett, Billy Gunn, Samoa Joe, and Colt Cabana. Fucking hell…

I am not sure the Elite returning will fix these issues. TK has gotten cockier and cockier with each passing year, and with each passing year, he has taken the reigns of the show more and more. And with each time he’s taken the reigns, things got worse.

The Rise and Fall of AEW DVD that everyone jokes about is going to ultimately begin with the moment TK made Cody and the Elite “EVPs in name only” a little over a year ago.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I turned this off before the women’s match. I started watching Chucky instead


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Darby vs Lethal was a solid match. The finish/post-match was overdone to say the least. The big Cole Carter reveal that no one even reacted to — I mean, the silence was absolutely deafening — and then Stings music, but then it’s JJ… love JJ, and I’m over the moon to see him there because this company needs someone behind the wheel steering this thing, but again, the segment was overdone. But I appreciate JJ as an onscreen talent and an experienced booker/etc.

Moxley vs Moriarty. Eh. Not a fan of Moriarty. I find the hair distracting. He’s a solid wrestler but I think he could put a tad more work into his physique — he’s kind of lanky and gangly in his look and movement. Not a bad match but Lamar Jackson overshadowed the segment and we know who was going to win.

Billy’s big birthday bash went a bit long. The crowd was with them, so okay, but I don’t think it was knocked out of the park. I love that they have 4 over tag teams though with two of them being completely homemade. Looking forward to Gunns/FTR and SIOG/Acclaimed.

Paige/Baker exchanged backstage promos. Paige teasing she’s cleared. Honestly, I hope she’s fully cleared and if she steps in there it won’t be recklessness on her part or carelessness on the part of any doctor.

Turned the show off when I saw it was Colt Cabana. I found it insulting lol. This big tease for this guy that was a background mannequin in the dark order for two years is the big surprise challenger ? And of course we knew he’d


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I think maybe I saw Blake Christian in the HoB vignette?


Apparently this was a YouTuber named "Whang" that just happened to have the same facial hair as Blake. But upon review, he appears to be Asian, so I don't know how I got them confused LOL


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I gave this dynamite a chance and it was complete trash in my opinion. There was nothing significantly redeeming for me. Even the acclaimed promo felt flat for me.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I am going to stick to the things I liked.

- I liked the Triple threat match and I am excited for OC vs Shibata

- The Elite video was well done. For a company that doesn't do these types of videos often, they are really good at it.

- The House of Black video package was also really well done. I would like to see a more focused approach to what their new goals are. There was still the cryptic language, which isn't the sign I wanted. When they return, I would like to see more promos and segments in the ring.

- The Paige sit-down was good. I will make mention that there was 4 women's segments tonight, but only 8ish minutes of wrestling. I liked the Hayter/Storm video package, but they need to be face to face before Full Gear. The Nyla/Vickie stuff was awful. Nyla needs to drop Vickie right now.

_- _The main event was fun, but I would have rather they did this match at final battle and Cage should have won.

- Wardlow vs Hobbs ending tonight and last Friday's shows is great to see. This is the first time the TNT Title has an actual direction since Wardlow won it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If Jarrett, Lethal, and Sonjay's group is going to go full TNA invasion, then they can have that Cole Carter guy play Suicide. 

Go all the way and just lean into it, lol.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I need to also mention that the Rick Ross "accusations" line had me rolling.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

It wasn’t my favourite Dynamite, I can get over it though. Really wish they would forget about ROH. I’ve got no interest in seeing Jeff Jarrett wrestle when Miro isn’t on my screen.

Liked the Hobbs/Wardlow ending but next week they need more than 20 seconds.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

While they're signing former TNA guys, how about the real 'Iron Mike' adding some energy to the commentary booth in place of JR or Tony S. Also one of the smartest minds in wrestling history, who gave the luchadores some context when they arrived in WCW in droves.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Hoping an ROH tv deal is announced after the next PPV. I found yesterdays show entertaining for the most part, but the ROH stuff is a little much.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

The Acclaimed are the best thing going in wrestling.
Lethal/OC was pretty good before the finish. 
Great Storm/Hayter video promo.
Decent AAC Triple Threat. 
Hobbs attacking Wardlow made me want to see their inevitable showdown.

That is all.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Any links to the Elite segment please?
My stream cut out and missed it


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> They fucking chanted "welcome back" to Colt Cabana for fuck sake. A jobber who has offered absolutely nothing to the company and not done one, single, memorable thing. AEW crowds are mostly the biggest douche bag marks going. They'll mark out for fucking anything.
> 
> Don't pretend this latest NJPW nobody is some sort of generally well known, mainstream star. The vast majority of people watching at home will have had absolutely no idea who he is.


People knows I'm not the sort to go bunkers for New Japan guys. But Shaibata is different. He's not the typical spot monkey, he's old school and special. Might be the only hired by TK I have liked recently. But you are right, he's not a big wrestling star in the US. And again Tony won't put on the effort to present him to a US audience to make him over. So nothing will result of it. Having him face OC is another moronic move on his part.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Shibata returning in New Japan was like God himself coming back. They're really loaning him out to have him job on Rampage to OC? How the fuck did Khan pull that off?


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

Freelancer said:


> Hire a booker Tony.....


Why on earth would he do that? AEW is Khan's toy. He created AEW so he could realize his dream of being a wrestling booker. Hiring a booker would be like a rich kid paying another kid to come over and play with his toys.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> Yeah it's super weird how MJF never wrestles. His matches are always good, so it's not like they have to hide that he can't work


It's part of his gimmick. He said "I wrestle when I have to" in a promo when somebody pointed out that he doesn't wrestle very often. He's great in the ring, but his mic skills are what sets him apart from the crowd, so he talks more than he wrestles.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Any links to the Elite segment please?
> My stream cut out and missed it


Anyone?


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

One of the weakest Dynamites of the year. Garbage.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Anyone?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Thanks very much


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

So I read the live thread. Most folks posting are WWE-only fans or people who used to watch WWE/WCW/ECW/TNA years ago. A huge moment such as The Wrestler, Katsuyori Shibata, signing on for a match meant nothing to nearly everyone. Not knocking you guys; just an observation.

Another observation - AEW is leaning heavily into the standard American pro wrestling television presentation style all of a sudden. Recaps, video packages, riding hot acts into the ground with overexposure and lame comedy segments, and backstage interviews forwarding storylines. I didn't notice any screen text reporting Dark and Elevation results; did I just miss that or are they gone now that the ranking system has been quietly pushed aside? A lot of you have been asking for all of this so congrats, I guess. Hope it makes you happy, or a least a little positive about AEW's direction. 

As for the show, all that mattered to me was Shibata. The rest was very TNAEWWE. Not my kind of pro wrestling.


----------

